
Google Play Protect is reporting that Android Lost can damage my device, Why? - millzlane
I&#x27;ve used Android Lost since before google had an option to track your device. Now today I received an alert from google play protect saying the app can damage my device. Does anyone else use the app?  Have they received that message before?
======
vanous
I think it has to do with thr one before latest update which enabled remote
camera and mic usage without any notification. Right now I got an update which
rolled this back, probably as a response to this reaction by Google.

Interestingly enough, Android lost, which I have been using for past several
years, is not working very well on some devices of family members and I have
been considering uninstalling it as they now have a data plan and the great
function to respond to sms commands is not needed by me anymore.

